# Looking For The "black Hack"



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

Jerry Hacket,know among the boys at Swan Hunters as "The Black Hack"sailed with Stanvac 1957 to 1960 (Jester)


----------



## alan mason (Jun 12, 2009)

I remember jerry at swans with his motor bike happy days alan mason


----------



## alan mason (Jun 12, 2009)

the guy looking for black hack could this be jim foreman alanm


----------



## alan mason (Jun 12, 2009)

following up on your query it was freddy fatkin who had the motor bike and after a phone call to Davy Alexander he last met jerry who was interviewing for Repair Engineer during ships passage but this was 20 odd years ago but he seems to think he is living in Wales. any further info will be forwarded alan mason


----------



## Jim F (Dec 10, 2008)

alan mason said:


> following up on your query it was freddy fatkin who had the motor bike and after a phone call to Davy Alexander he last met jerry who was interviewing for Repair Engineer during ships passage but this was 20 odd years ago but he seems to think he is living in Wales. any further info will be forwarded alan mason


Hi Alan,
Your right it,s me Jim Foreman,been off SN for a while as I have been on vacation,WOW(==D) this is just the greatest to hear from someone.Really appreciate the info.Hell I diidnt think they would let Jerry into Wales as he could,nt sing worth a crap and he sure as hell did,nt dig coal.the last time I saw black hack was in Sanpedro back in 59 and met with Hairy Alexander in the playhouse in Durban.I live in Kimberley B.C.Canada close to the Rockies.If I remember right Fred Fatkin rode a Triump Trophy.Still think about the Apps at Swans,Jack Underwood,Ernie Page the guys keep comming to mind s(POP) often.Anyhow Alan you made my day(Thumb) .Take care."Smoothe Seas and following Winds" my friend.
Cheers Jim(Thumb)


----------



## alan mason (Jun 12, 2009)

Jim recieved your E mail and returned one with photo attachment but was unsure if it got through send me a PM for my email address and for any reply alanm


----------

